# Whats The Timeline Of When An Embryo "Could" Implant??



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya
I had 2x 3day embies transfered on Monday and have 10days left. I was just wondering when likely they would start to implant?
x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi angelz

Here is a little list of what happens day by day after a 3 day transfer:



Day 1:  The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula
Day 2:  The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst
Day 3:  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Day 4:  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Day 5:  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Day 6:  Implantation continues
Day 7:  Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 
Day 8:  Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Day 9:  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 
Day 10:  Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted  
Day 11:  Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 


Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you so much would i count Tuesday - day after as Day 1 or 2?
so i could be around the time of implantation.


Also is there and alternative to Progesterone Pesseries as i feel the day one i insert i feel melts bck out straight away (sorry for tmi) xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Angelz .. i had transfer too on Monday so like me your  4dpt - 4 days post transfer.

Not sure about alternative pessarie or messarie as i call them   but as horrid as it sounds i switched to back door rather than front door and its less messy i find.  The things we do  
Good luck!

Essie xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi angel, as Essie says, today you are 4 days past transfer so implantation should be happening  

The thought of using the pessaries in the back used to make my stomach churn but I tried on my last cycle because I was so fed up of the mess and feeling like I hadn't absorbed enough that I decided to switch and I would never go back to using them in the front now!  A lot less messy, no lie down for 30 mins afterwards! x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks ladies I've been having cramping feeling today almost like AF pains but I think is it in my head?
Do they absorb better in your bum then?

Essie - was yours fresh or frozen cycle? Mines FET with 2 8cell embies 

What symptoms have you been having so far? Xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Angelz .. yes i find they do absorb better. i lie on my side, bend top leg as if crouching then pop it in as far as you can. Sorry for tmi but i find that's easiest way for me. i lie there for about 5 mins but i don't think even that is necessary... im usually that tired  i like the excuse for a lie down on the bed  

Mine was a fresh transfer.. 2 embabies ; 7 cell and 9 cell.  Only today have i felt a few nips . i believe  at the point i am at mo, 4dpt, its the day that the blast attaches to the uterus so hopefully its that i can feel. Apart from feeling tired and hungry i've  had no other symptoms. No sore (.)(.) etc. 

I wouldn't worry too much about AF like pains, there's a lot going on in our bodies  
Essie xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

I feel tired and hungry too, I've been getting light throbbing pain if that makes sense different to cramping so hoping this will be positive symptoms
I've been preg twice before but lost them at 19weeks and twins 25 weeks so I've had an op to stregthen my cervix and I'm ready to fight for these 2 embies xx
Sounds disgusting but I have to get husband to do my pesseries as I can't bear doing it and he gets me latex gloves too. Sounds wrong doesn't it xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Angelz that is true love!!! My DH is too squeamish  

Im so sorry You've been through such traumatic times    I   that this is your time  
Essie xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Hun, you deserve it too. Please keep in touch with your 2ww journey 
I hope you too xxxx


----------

